# J. Warwick Montgomery audio lectures?



## RamistThomist (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't care much for his evidentialism, but I am sure his theology and other lectures would be worth listening to. I know the Canadian Institute for Law and Theology has old tapes of his, but I was wondering if anyone knew of an mp3 cache on the internet?


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 16, 2013)

I found this list: Dr. John Warwick Montgomery : Wittenberg Media

Almost all of the info online is regarding his apologetic work.


----------

